# Lowveld Lodge [edited]



## Pro (Feb 26, 2011)

My fellow tuggers,

Need a little help and advice.  [Specifics deleted.]

I went to the Arrowood web site twice now within the last 30 days and filled out the form to sell.  No response from Arrowood. Can anyone offer any help or suggestions on how I can get rid of this dead dog.

Joe P.


----------



## Dori (Feb 27, 2011)

Joe, I was also thinking of getting rid of Lowveld...until my week jumped from 18 to 26 TPU's. I think I'll hold on to it for awhile longer.

Dori


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Feb 28, 2011)

What do you own there? My weeks look like 12-13 points?
Liz


----------



## stevedmatt (Feb 28, 2011)

I'm pretty sure the weeks that jumped were all deposited before the new system was adopted and had better value before also. At some point the 'points' value was lowered during the system change. Those weeks were returned to their original 'point' value. I wouldn't expect this for all future deposits, but it would be nice.


----------



## Skatduder (Mar 1, 2011)

I have one of mine in the bank at 26. I was suprised too.


----------



## Dori (Mar 2, 2011)

We own week 15. It is a 2011 week.  Depositing our 2012 week will only net 13.   

Dori


----------



## Pro (Mar 6, 2011)

Liz,

I own week 48.  My 2010 week which was deposited over a year ago is getting only 10 TPU.  2011 week is getting 13 TPU.  2012 week is getting 10 TPU.  I have not paid levies or deposited 2011, 2012 weeks.  I am trying to get rid of it.

Joe P.


----------

